

Oracle releases critical security update for Java - kevingadd
https://blogs.oracle.com/security/entry/february_2013_critical_patch_update

======
benmmurphy
i hope oracle blocked all the holes. it's going to be super obvious how people
have been writing exploits for Java 7 and if they missed any spots in their
code audit there is going to bunch of very easy to find exploits.

it's good to see they fixed the click-to-play bypass as well. hopefully,
firefox will fix their's as well.

